# Taking over my lawn



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

For the last few years these patches have shown up .. not sure what they are or how to get rid of them.. any help would be appreciated


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Looks like some healthy and thriving bermuda to me. What grass do you have elsewhere? Rye?


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

To be honest I'm not sure …. I live in New Hampshire … how do I get rid of it?thank you for your help


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The first image looks like bentgrass.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Bentgrass. Tenacity for a selective kill or Round Up to kill everything. There's nothing but Bentgrass in that circle so RU may be the best choice. Nuke it now. Keep it watered to promote any regrowth and then nuke it again before reseeding in the fall. Be sure to nuke it beyond the edge of the patch to get any none-visible sprouts.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

If I kill with roundup will it allow new seed exspecially if I do it before I over seed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can apply round up and seed at the same time. Round up is only absorbed thru the leaves and becomes unless once it hits the soil.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

Really! I never knew that … so if it his then seed it'll be fine?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I think the RU label says wait one week before putting down seed but I've routinely violated that and never had a problem.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok …..so I'll wait till fall then because there are patches all over my lawn… I'll spray them and then I guess when. They die I'll rip them up so they can't come back


----------

